# What do you find most attractive about a BBW/BHM?



## curvyms (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi there,
new to this site and struggling with my weight. hoping to learn from all of you and feel more comfortable in my own skin. Was curious what you find most attractive about a BBW or a BHM? Are you open about your preferences or is this something you keep to yourself?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't hide that I like bigger girls, why would I?
What I like? Everything! I love a girl with a belly... that's just who I am and what I like.

Sorry. Difficult question, the only way I could answer it


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2010)

My preferences are not something I really talk about with other people, so it's never come up in conversation.

I have to say that while I love everything on a BBW, my favorite parts are the belly, butt, hips, and thighs. Those are the big turn on points for me.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2010)

curvyms said:


> Hi there,
> new to this site and struggling with my weight. hoping to learn from all of you and feel more comfortable in my own skin. Was curious what you find most attractive about a BBW or a BHM? Are you open about your preferences or is this something you keep to yourself?



BTW, I hope you do learn to be more comfortable in your own skin. Best of luck to you. If you need someone to talk to, send me a message. :happy:


----------



## curvyms (Jan 11, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> BTW, I hope you do learn to be more comfortable in your own skin. Best of luck to you. If you need someone to talk to, send me a message. :happy:



Thank you!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not sure why this is at all, but my favorite BHM body part has always been hands. I know that's weird and probably unusual, but there is something about chubby little fat guy hands that I just find so cute. Second would easily be the neck/shoulders area. I really like thick necks that give you a ton of room to kiss or rub them. I'm again not sure of why this is, although that is where men tend to put on weight, which is why men's shirts are sized by necks and why when guys gain weight you see them tugging on their collars, so I guess it's kind of denotative of the larger male body.

I'm also open about it. People usually figure it out anyway, and even if you screamed at every single person you met that you were an FA, it's really not a big deal. It's not a whole lot different from being gay; at most somebody will be mildly interested or curious, or you may get teased but it's typically just teasing, not harassment. I've heard about people on here getting a hard time from friends or family, but honestly if you're that interested in anyone else's sex life or preferences or practices or fetishes or what-have-you, there is something wrong.


----------



## BHM_Rbaby (Apr 7, 2010)

I definitely like my man's neck, chin, arms and belly.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Apr 8, 2010)

My favourite BHM features are chubby face and nice hands - chubby, thick fingers! Also, the cuddling is wayyy better with a BHM! More to squeeze and love!!


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 9, 2010)

i like all sizes but i think its nice that BHMs can have a sweet chubby face. plump hands and arms are also attractive to me. the pressure of their weight is nice. just the feeling of having full arms or being enveloped is good too. other than that the same thing attracts me to them as to other men, that is confidence sensitivity intelligence kindness and a passion for living.


----------



## CPProp (Apr 10, 2010)

With BBWs obviously the first is their wonderful figures  you have to start somewhere  unless of course youre a mind reader. But what I also really love is the way they are not so self-centred and by and large are very balanced, understanding, thoughtful and inquisitive individuals who will have a good time come what may at the drop of a hat and always seem to have time for everyone - its these attributes that make them just as attractive to me as their physically beauty. Probably not the expected response, but its my personal answer to the question .


----------



## Tracii (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh my where to start.
A BHM with a plump butt,nice belly is a huge turn on for me.
Personality is my first requirement with confidence as well.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmm, well, I'd say their personality. Because I met a lot of BBWs who are really nice (then again, I met some who are real bitches, but I don't really have a problem with them). Then comes the curves.


----------



## Durin (Apr 13, 2010)

I would have to say it is the way fat moves when in motion. A slow stately walk swinging things from side to side is always an eye opener.


----------



## nikola090 (Apr 17, 2010)

More than a phisycal part of body I like the way they love their bodies...the weay they love a big belly or huge hips...
If a big girls doesn't live well with her body she loses fascination..


----------



## tubby (Apr 17, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Hmm, well, I'd say their personality. Because I met a lot of BBWs who are really nice (then again, I met some who are real bitches, but I don't really have a problem with them). Then comes the curves.



I agree. BBWs seem to be a lot nicer and happier, on average, than skinny women. And of course they aren't bony and thin, they actually have a figure!


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Apr 20, 2010)

tubby said:


> I agree. BBWs seem to be a lot nicer and happier, on average, than skinny women.



In my experiences, this isn't true at all.

However, in keeping with the spirit of the thread, mine would be:

- Round faces and apple cheeks.
- The whole hips, ass, and belly area in general.
- Also, seeing BBWs attracted to BHMs really does it. I'm not bi, but I just like hearing about fat girls who like fat guys.
- Food and eating fetishism in general is just a major turn-on for me.

And yes, I agree that all of the above are *only* turn-ons if she likes her own body. A healthy attitude about size is the most important thing.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 20, 2010)

It's usually a very close race between the second, "B" in the acronymn and her personality.  I'm pretty oldschool. I like the four Bs: bellies, usually round; booty, boobs, and brains (in no particular order).


----------



## J_Underscore (Apr 25, 2010)

In the bedroom, I love a BBW who is dominant throught her size (especially throught her Big Belly) .
In general what I've learnt recently is how BBW's truly are soft, perfect way to fall asleep is resting against or cuddling a big girl 
One thing I think I find most attractive about a BBW is a BBW who is comfortable & happy being a big girl


----------



## drevil45711 (Apr 26, 2010)

I love bellies, bigger and lower the hang the better


----------



## PinkRodery (May 26, 2010)

On a guy, I like a soft stomach and torso in general... Its so nice to cuddle up to. 
On a girl, mostly the same, I love wide hips and a soft tummy. The last big girl I was into had both, and I had a hard time keeping my hands off of her.


----------



## phatnhapi (May 27, 2010)

curvyms said:


> Hi there,
> new to this site and struggling with my weight. hoping to learn from all of you and feel more comfortable in my own skin. Was curious what you find most attractive about a BBW or a BHM? Are you open about your preferences or is this something you keep to yourself?




Hi curvyms - It is all those wonderful, voluptuous curves. That is what i love  I have been attracted to bouncy curvy people all my life. Don't struggle with your weight honey, relax and enjoy it. Just be happy. Each day be thankful for all the positive things about you, like your beautiful curves and your great personality. Have fun  xox phat


----------



## phatnhapi (May 27, 2010)

Durin said:


> I would have to say it is the way fat moves when in motion. A slow stately walk swinging things from side to side is always an eye opener.




ahhh yes i must agree to the joy of that mesmerizing sight. I love it too. :smitten::eat2:


----------



## largehipslover (May 31, 2010)

I never hide my preference for BBW, but at the same time it's not that I feel like everybody has to know what I like or not like. I have no problems saying that Scarlett Johansson is beautiful just like I have no problems saying Brie is beautiful.

The most attractive thing in a BBW is when she shows confidence over her beautiful plump body. Showing her "extra curves" for what they really are, graceful, classic beauty. 

Beside that, I adore very wide hips and thighs, with lots of "bubbly" cellulite. It's so beautiful like a living work of art. :bow:


----------



## MrRabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

On a physical level, the belly is what i like the most. But even with the most beautiful belly and body, if there is not a great personality and brains to match with it, it will be a no go.

I am open about my preference when asked about it, but I don't tell people pro-actively.


----------



## shrikearghast (Jun 2, 2010)

curvyms said:


> Hi there,
> new to this site and struggling with my weight. hoping to learn from all of you and feel more comfortable in my own skin. Was curious what you find most attractive about a BBW or a BHM? Are you open about your preferences or is this something you keep to yourself?


Butts... I like them to jut, with hips so wide that you can tell what's coming even when the lady is approaching you head-on.


----------



## imfree (Jun 2, 2010)

No doubt, it's the snuggle/cuddle factor. There are visual
factors, too, as I know that a heavy Gal is a great 
"squueze", too!:happy:


----------



## Heyyou (Jun 10, 2010)

i like women with lots of junk in the trunk


----------



## balletguy (Jun 10, 2010)

imfree said:


> No doubt, it's the snuggle/cuddle factor. There are visual
> factors, too, as I know that a heavy Gal is a great
> "squueze", too!:happy:





Agreed all the way on that.


----------



## pdxirishman (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, that's not an easy answer, but I'll try and give a brief version of all the reasons I like BBWs. I find BBW's bodies visually attractive initially, all the curves just accentuate all the best features of a woman typically. The touch and feel of a BBW's body is incredibly sensual due to how soft and voluptuous it is which obviously includes all the favorite parts. Physically I've come to realize recently that the sexiest part of a BBW's body is their belly and belly hang, which I find incredibly attractive. I could get into all the ways sexually I prefer a BBW body, but there are many other aspects in addition to that, some subtle and others obvious as well. So, without writing a novel, I have at least given a few of the initial factors that make BBWs so alluring to me.


----------



## cracked_fa (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not certain I have a real specific favorite thing, and am not attracted specifically to BBWs (though mostly). If I had to choose, general softness around the middle - belly, butt, and thighs. A good example would be your profile picture, actually 

My love of unskinny girls is not something I keep secret from my friends, but isn't something that necessarily gets discussed around acquantences.


----------



## Yoroi (Jun 21, 2010)

*Personality.* The soul is most important ;3.
It varies on person what is most attractive, but if you have to be specific, it's the niceness. I feel much more comfortable around people that are my size, because I don't have to think what they think about my looks because they pretty much don't care.

If it has to be a body part... it depends. But gentle faces I like the most. There's nothing more than I like than a man who is _kawaii_.


----------



## balletguy (Jun 21, 2010)

Cant really name one thing but a BBW in a tight bathing suit does it for me....


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 23, 2010)

For me it's dependent on the person. It's more that I put the total parts in, decide what I find great and ok, and go from there.
Usually I'm asked about breasts or butts. I generally reply with "Either or both." lol


----------



## asmodeus (Jun 24, 2010)

As I say in my profile, I like a lady to have a chunky even muscular body, plus a lovely rounded tummy. I think the other important thing is the comfort factor. I think it is not enough to talk about acceptance - I think those of us who are fat should positively revel in who we are and what we are. I get a lot of please out of my sown ize and shape - yes, I am comfortable with me, but even better - I am delighted to be me. I think this then reflects in how very much I love a plump partner, without reservation. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## asmodeus (Jun 24, 2010)

sorry about the type: should be a lot of pleasure out of my own etc


----------



## imfree (Jun 24, 2010)

asmodeus said:


> As I say in my profile, I like a lady to have a chunky even muscular body, plus a lovely rounded tummy. I think the other important thing is the comfort factor. I think it is not enough to talk about acceptance - I think those of us who are fat should positively revel in who we are and what we are. I get a lot of please out of my sown ize and shape - yes, I am comfortable with me, but even better - I am delighted to be me. I think this then reflects in how very much I love a plump partner, without reservation. Does anyone else feel this way?



AMEN and without a doubt!!! It's one thing to desire a heavy
partner, but it's totally liberating to believe it enough to live
it yourself, never expecting your partner to live in a way that
you, yourself would not be willing to live!:bow:


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

My 8 Features I Like/Want on my BBW:

- Great Personality
- Good-Looking Face
- Double Chin
- Atleast 400 pounds
- Flabby Arms (Has to be atleast 12 inches when hanging)
- Double Stomach or alot of rolls (Either works) 
- Nice thick thighs (24 inches or thicker
- Big Ass (Should measure atleast 60 inches going all the way around)


----------

